# Panasonic to announce new model April 5th



## DigiFilm (Mar 26, 2019)

Note that I didn't say 'new camera', because by all accounts it's going to be a mashup between the G-80/85 and G9, most likely a G-90/95.

Sounds like a souped up G-85 with the same 20Mp sensor and a few features of the G9. Looks like they put a wheel on the back and moved the exposure compensation and white balance to the top.

If they put this in between the two money-wise, it should end up around $1,000 to $1100 with the 12-60/3.5-5.6 kit lens.

【噂】パナソニックの新型マイクロフォーサーズカメラの画像|軒下デジカメ情報局


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 26, 2019)

I love my G9.............


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 26, 2019)

I've been tossing around a G9 or G85. Both have features I like. If this falls in between it might just be the ticket. I like that the size and controls are so close to my G7. 

Most of what I want are the IBIS, weather sealing, and improved shutter. Losing the anti-aliasing filter wouldn't bug me either. If it does have the 20Mp sensor I hope they include the HR pixel shift mode.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure how its going to be priced but if the difference is not that great may as well buy the G9


----------

